# Why do people think orks are good shots



## harlotrose (Jan 21, 2010)

I have read like 10 lists in the ork army lists and all had shoota boyz. ORKS CAN'T SHOOT FOR SHIT. Can someone please tell me why anyone would want an army that hits 1/3rd of the time


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

harlotrose said:


> I have read like 10 lists in the ork army lists and all had shoota boyz. ORKS CAN'T SHOOT FOR SHIT. Can someone please tell me why anyone would want an army that hits 1/3rd of the time


Not sure. I don't use them. If you don't take shootas, you get four attacks on the charge with the extra strength and initiative. If I have foot sloggers, I run them till I can call a WAAGGHHH and assault. Otherwise, I run them in open top transports and then assault. Being able to shoot at 18" does not make up for the ability to crush others in CC.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Ork just have a large number of shots. They have so many shoots that it becomes effective.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Simply, point for point, Orks can shoot better than space marines. Why? 


> *Shooting*
> 
> *Ork Shoota Boyz vs Space Marines*
> 
> ...





> *Shooting*
> 
> *Space Marines vs Orks*
> 
> ...


In a shoot out between boyz and Space marines with equal points, the boyz do just slightly better, killing a higher percentage of a marines unit than the marines would kill of theirs. Oh, and their weapons are 18in Assault  far more flexible than rapid fire.

Thats right, you heard it here first - Orkz can outshoot spacemarines. And then they assault.

When your walking up the board with a foot slogger army, the shooters also give far more flexibility and range to the unit. Though the extra attack in combat may occasionally come in handy, the advantage of a single attack is not much compared to the 4 shots a foot slogger will usually get while trying to get into assault range of the enemy. In short, shootas rock


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

Like Necrosis said, Shoota boyz do get alot of shots and then, since shootas are assault weapons, they still can assault with the boyz if they wanna.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

You lose 1 attack in assualt and gain an extra attack at 24", plus a further one at 12". These don't hit as eften, but hit harder than a non-charging ork and also have an AP. Then theres the fact that they can have an impact without charging, increasing their tactical flexibility.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> You lose 1 attack in assualt and gain an extra attack at 24", plus a further one at 12". These don't hit as eften, but hit harder than a non-charging ork and also have an AP. Then theres the fact that they can have an impact without charging, increasing their tactical flexibility.


Shootas aren't rapid fire  they're 18 inch assault 2, which is actually a lot better :good:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

harlotrose said:


> I have read like 10 lists in the ork army lists and all had shoota boyz. ORKS CAN'T SHOOT FOR SHIT. Can someone please tell me why anyone would want an army that hits 1/3rd of the time


As pointed out by MadderMax shoota boys are retardedly effective _for their points_. Same goes for Lootas, they can get 45 shots at S7 in which case their BS2 wont matter at all since they will statistically inflict 15S7 shots on chosen target unit. 


Orks also have a disproportional number (compared to other armies) of twin linked weapons which really helps their shooting out:
BS3 has 50% hit chance
Twinlinked BS2 has 56% chance to hit, thus certain Orks are _better_ at shooting then guards/whatnot. This certainly doesnt fit the fluff at all...



It really feels like GW decided to "compensate" the crappy shooting capabilities of the Orks in a lot of ways, mainly high number of shots and twin linked guns. Both things that offset their bad BS and really make them a "shooting force to be reckoned with". They did the same mistake with the previous Tyranid Codex where all MCs were better of as shooting beasts instead of CC beasts. Hopefully they have learnt that by now...


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

i agree with most of the things previously stated but in this days i still think sluggas are better than shootas even in footsloggin armies, the main reason for this is that there are tons of mechanized lists out there where str4 shots are useless till units are out of transports, and usually u're already in assault/waagh range at that point, also with many new armies being CCheavy every ork unit really need the extra CC attack to avoid massive damage from the No Retreat rule against CC specialists (Berzy/BAs/SWs/Nids etc)

anyway shoota boyz are all but useless, at 6 points each they rock hard !


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

paolodistruggiuova said:


> i agree with most of the things previously stated but in this days i still think sluggas are better than shootas even in footsloggin armies, the main reason for this is that there are tons of mechanized lists out there where str4 shots are useless till units are out of transports, and usually u're already in assault/waagh range at that point, also with many new armies being CCheavy every ork unit really need the extra CC attack to avoid massive damage from the No Retreat rule against CC specialists (Berzy/BAs/SWs/Nids etc)
> 
> anyway shoota boyz are all but useless, at 6 points each they rock hard !


The shoota orks hark back to second edition where I regularly out shot most armies with my ork forces. 

Unless based in truks I always have shoota equipped orks. Transports are not their problem. You use lootas, kannon, and Kans to get them out of thier protection and then mow them down with your ork boyz. 

If you are facing CC heavy opponents you should remember the second rule of ork playing. choppa the dakka, dakka the choppa. Shoota boyz are great for this. Nothing wrong with them getting in range of their shooting and then retreating backwards to delay contact with the oposition to literally mow his cc troopers down with massed firepower.


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

Flakey said:


> The shoota orks hark back to second edition where I regularly out shot most armies with my ork forces.
> 
> Unless based in truks I always have shoota equipped orks. Transports are not their problem. You use lootas, kannon, and Kans to get them out of thier protection and then mow them down with your ork boyz.
> 
> If you are facing CC heavy opponents you should remember the second rule of ork playing. choppa the dakka, dakka the choppa. Shoota boyz are great for this. Nothing wrong with them getting in range of their shooting and then retreating backwards to delay contact with the oposition to literally mow his cc troopers down with massed firepower.


mmh it doesnt happen that often that enemies CCspecialists squads move as infantry, they're often either transported or moving faster anyway (LRs for termies and berzys, jump packs for BAs, fleet of foot/outflanking/DeepStrike for nidz, jetbikes for eldars etc etc), with a 30man mob it's quite difficoult to play sneaky imo...
anyway i'm likeing my mech orks more and more so i think actually my green tide is takeing a rest and the slugga boyz are obviously better in wagons


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

harlotrose said:


> I have read like 10 lists in the ork army lists and all had shoota boyz. ORKS CAN'T SHOOT FOR SHIT. Can someone please tell me why anyone would want an army that hits 1/3rd of the time


Because when you have 360 Shots, that's 120 S4 hits, and even Space Marines will only survive 80 of those, killing 40.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Because when you have 360 Shots, that's 120 S4 hits, and even Space Marines will only survive 80 of those, killing 40.


Sort of like the Imperial Guard model of shooting effectiveness:


----------



## harlotrose (Jan 21, 2010)

yes but if you got armor save after armor save against people like termies then u got a problem, then bring in peope like MCs and now S4 wont do shit. I can footslog 30 boys to 5 termies lose a few and stil get there with 15 and take them out. Hell i have out shot eldar, dark eldar, tau, nids, IG, and SM. I can shoot with orks cause my Rolling ability is just fucking lucky as hell. But when i send in 3 trucks with 3 nobs with BC and a BP im good enough that people will run before i do in CC, then you just put the boys back in the truck and run them to their next target. Lootas are just fucking evil. it is the only "sniping" ork at all. I mean you got a SAG but u gotta worry bout dropping a template on ur people and a zoink. so S7 on a D3 is great. I use 11 to 14 lootas and pit them with my SAG to keep them from moving. its just a nice way to let them keep the Dakka flying


----------

